# Got my Cockatiel! :D



## fluoro.black (Nov 5, 2009)

Hey everyone!
I got my cockatiel on Sunday! I'm sorry I haven't been very active this week, it's been so busy. Not only did I get a 'tiel, I had exams everyday AND broke my little finger on my right hand (I'm right handed, exams were very painful  ).
Anyway, I got my Cockatiel haha, his name is Peachy and he is a Cinnamon Pied. I actually don't know if he is a she or he :lol:, because of his colouring, and the fact he is only 9 weeks old . He really likes snow peas haha.
Here is a link to a vid I took with an into :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I9X2xW5NS_E


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Ouch, sorry to hear about your finger, would've made exams 100 x worse!

Congrats on your new baby, s/he is absolutely adorable, I love her/his name too.


----------



## fluoro.black (Nov 5, 2009)

Solace. said:


> Ouch, sorry to hear about your finger, would've made exams 100 x worse!
> 
> Congrats on your new baby, s/he is absolutely adorable, I love her/his name too.


Hehe ^^, thanks I think s/he appreciated the compliment , he chirped at the screen while I was reading it hahah :lol:. He is preening on my shoulder at the moment .


----------



## Mythara (Apr 9, 2009)

Lol, what a pig. I love cinnamon pieds, definitely one of the nicest mutations out there - not that I'm biased or anything having two of my own.  Are you going to get him DNA'd to find out gender, or just wait and see?


----------



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

Aww what a lovely Video of your baby,
im amazed at how quick he's polishing of that Salad "Snow Pea" 

sorry to hear about your injury,
all will be ok in the end chin up you have your first Tiel


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Congrats, he is beautiful  I broke my pinkie finger on my left hand before. If you want me to come somewhere with you all you have to do is grab my left hand  I hope your finger heals well


----------



## birdluv (Jul 31, 2007)

hope your pinkie will heal soon.
Congrats on your new cute tiel


----------



## Clairey331 (Oct 21, 2009)

Cute Tiel! Im betting on a boy???


----------



## cheekyboy (Jul 14, 2009)

AWwwwwwww isnt he the most adorable little thing!!!  He looks so at home already!! I can see why you are so pleased with him, he is a beauty!

I love cinnamon pieds too  They are so cute.


----------



## Bev3801 (Nov 9, 2009)

.
Sorry about your finger . . . that's got to hurt!

Peachy is . . . . . well, just Peachy! So adorable and gorgeous coloring. Thanks for posting your video.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Congratulations on your new tiel! He/she is beautiful and nicely marked.

Do you know the color of the parents? If the mother did not have any cinnamon them it would be a female. If both parents had cinnamon then it could be either sex.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Congrats on your new baby!  Peachy is such a cute name.


----------



## fluoro.black (Nov 5, 2009)

srtiels said:


> Congratulations on your new tiel! He/she is beautiful and nicely marked.
> 
> Do you know the color of the parents? If the mother did not have any cinnamon them it would be a female. If both parents had cinnamon then it could be either sex.


I don't know the colours of the parents, I could email the breeder and try to fidn out , so I'll give that a go maybe that would help.

Thanks for all the replies guys , and sorry I took so long to reply back >.<. I'm just planning on seeing what he/she is when they start to show or not show the tell tale behaviors. So far Peachy is very vocal, but it's just the short chirps so I don't think that really gives anything away. And he/she also likes to chew everything in sight haha.


----------

